# Sticky  Parts sources, links etc.



## Ross

By request a sticky thread for parts sources for just about anything can go here so it can be accessed. If you have a favorite supplier for parts list them in this thread. Thanks to Ford Major for the idea!!


----------



## Old Vet

For those that have old tractors and implements I would use http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractors.cgi?m=new_holland I have use them for many things and they are probily not the cheapest around but a good source if you can't find them.


----------



## tyusclan

The best and easiest site to use for appliance parts that I've found is:

www.partselect.com


----------



## fordson major

http://www.fawcett.cc/ http://www.worthingtonagparts.com/low/default.aspx
http://www.cefs.com/
http://www.cotswoldvintagetractors.com/super_major_restoration.htm
http://www.sparex.com/Default.aspx?cs=1


----------



## Guest

http://www.surpluscenter.com/
I get my hydraulic stuff and electric motors from here. 

http://www.phoenix-mfg.com/
V-belt pulleys

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/
Small engines plus

http://www.thebigbearingstore.com/servlet/the-template/about/Page
Haven't bought anything from here yet but they have allot of bearings

http://www.agrisupplyco.com/
tons of farm related stuff. I have bought from here. Good quality and fast shipping.


----------



## AJ Williams

A while back someone asked for repair parts for their mobile/manufactured home. I was doing a search for some and came up with these links. Hope it helps.




http://www.randgsupply.com/

http://mobilehomepartsstore.com/

http://www.mhsupply.com/

http://www.mhparts.com/

http://www.countryhomesupply.com/

http://www.lawsonmobilehomesupply.com/

http://www.triadmobilehomesupply.com/ Has downloadable pdf catalog.

http://www.starsupplyusa.com/catalog.html

http://www.mobile-mart.com/


----------



## red1

For the old Ford tractor enthusiasts



http://home.att.net/~jmsmith45/


----------



## WisJim

For used car parts:
http://www.car-part.com/

Access to salvage yards all over the country. You search by year, make, model, part, of course, but can select a part of the country, and can sort by distance from your zip code. We find it useful.


----------



## How Do I

I've personally used Repair Clinic for ordering appliance parts several times. Easy to use website and quick shipping.


----------



## Bandit

When I need a price on any Vehicle Parts , I use http://www.RockAuto.com .
There price is all ways a doller or two of My Wholesale Stocking Dealer price at A " Real Parts Store " , not a Auto Zone .
Bob


----------



## HermitJohn

Cheap place for the little reinforced cutoff wheels in bulk for dremel: 

Widget Supply, Inc
1131 Commercial Way SE
ALBANY OR 97322

541-926-1003
[email protected]


----------



## bill not in oh

A guy told me about this place at a fuel stop today... I haven't been there, but it sounds pretty good to me (any 8 cyl engine for $135?).

Pull-A-Part

www.pullapart.com


----------



## DaleK

www.agcopartsbooks.com Site is kind of annoying but easier for finding parts than depending on somebody at the dealership.


----------



## Bandit

When I am looking for any auto or truck parts , I always check http://www.rockauto.com/
first , to get an idea of the cost , I do buy locally for wholesale pricing , and they are usually within pennies or at most a dollar or two higher then my local parts store or the wholesale AC/Delco distributor I use.
Bob
Ex. My Daughters ( Changing this weekend , after sucking out 21 gal's )
2001 Durango fuel pump 
Dealer = $ 380+
Rock Auto = $ 202.79 ( Delphi /actual oem part ) according to all the mopar forums


----------



## fordson major

good source of rims and tires
http://www.millertire.com/


----------



## woodsy

New fuel tanks for light trucks at http://raybuck.com/
Used ones in good condition are hard to find in these parts, RUST.
New tank price :$160.00 delivered for a 97 Ford F 150.
Oh, good service, the tank was here in 2 days.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

http://modernusa.com/modernAG/modernAgParts/

This parts supplier sells parts for many different brands of implements. Seems to me like they have an extra large parts availability for discs including the spools and bearings.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## JD Green

Here is a site that deals in a lot of Government and private industry surplus, the owner is constantly picking up good used equipment and selling it at a good price, ships anywhere.
www.DealsByDan.com


----------



## Txrider

Online hardware store...

I have used them for many things from hard to find washers and bolts for restoring old trucks, to oil impregnated brass bushings for making custom flywheel pilot bushings and a list of stuff too long to name..

McMaster Carr

http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## Bandit

One company with three divisions m each with there own free catalog and web site
They have pretty good prices and a great selection http://www.clearspan.com/fabric/structures/home
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/homem;fpartner
http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/homem;gpartner
Bob


----------



## Bandit

Another company similar to 
Mcmaster
http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm?cm_re=tpnv-_-home-_-home


----------



## Guest

For outboard motor parts, these guys have thousands of outboard motors for parts. If you need a whatsis for a 1919 Ole Evinrud outboard, they have it. www.twincityoutboard.com .


----------



## clong

For rechargeable battery packs in cordless tools I have used this company with good results.

http://www.primecell.com/index.html


----------



## Guest

A fairly new site for garden tractors and implements. I downloaded the manuals for my Massey Ferguson MF 12 garden tractor for free. Also a forum so you can ask questions. www.gardentractortalk.com


----------



## hawgsquatch

I have parts for obsolete Husqvarna, BCS and Honda. I also have some Yanmar and Acme diesel engine parts and My family owns a dealership that has been around for 40 years. PM me with questions.


----------



## idigbeets

I can't believe nobody put shoupparts.com and rockauto.com up yet !!


----------



## oldtruckbbq

I like www.partstrain.com for auto parts. I've bought things for an 87 BMW, 2003 Mercury Sable, and 79 Chevy Truck, all at really great prices.

www.tirerack.com is a great place for tires. I bought a new set of wheels and tires for my bimmer. They came mounted, balanced, and properly inflated in 2 days. I've also bought tires and had a local tire shop mount and balance them, but they tend to get a little snotty when you bring in tires you bought somewhere else.

Another great source, believe it or not, is eBay. I've purchased everything from cylinder heads, dress up parts, rebuilt Turbo 350 transmission, to an engine from a wrecked car shipped straight to my house. Also found some obscure parts for an 89 Probe and 87 BMW on eBay when I couldn't find them anywhere else.

My wife says I'm the reverse of Radar. He was sending a Jeep home a box at a time. She says I'm building a truck a box at a time.


----------



## flewism

I've had good service from these guys, for all kinds of parts non-automotive 

http://www.repairclinic.com/


----------



## chuckhole

For air, fuel, oil, hydraulic filters, go to http://www.fleetfilter.com. I have saved a bundle. My neighbor and I order together so we can hit the 20% off purchase margin.


----------

